# How much weight gain at 30 weeks?



## Pinkie88

What's a healthy amount for 30 weeks?
I've gained around 24 to 26 pounds and I think that's a lot. 
I also posted a couple of weeks ago that my doctor thinks I'm gaining too much.


----------



## Pinkie88

ps I started at 106 (was so sick with morning sickness) and now I'm 132, just weighed myself this morning.


----------



## jenmcn1

At 30 weeks(which was only a week ago lol)...I was up 23lbs...my doctor also thinks I'm gaining too much. But I eat healthy and exercise...so not really sure what's up! And I was at a really really healthy weight before getting pregnant...not overweight in the slightest. 
Although dr says my baby is big! So she thinks that might be why I've gained what I have.
Tbh I don't think either of us have gained a lot! I think its a healthy weight...it will all come off once our babies are born!! Gosh in my 1st pregnancy I gained almost 60lbs! I was massive lol!! So I feel like my weight gain is fantastic this time around:) and I think you look GREAT!!! Don't worry too much!!


----------



## hopeforamirac

im 28 weeks and have gained exactly 2 stone :flower:


----------



## bananaz

I had gained about 26lbs at 30 weeks and my doctor had no problem with it :shrug: I started out with a borderline low BMI and I exercise regularly so I guess she figured my body was gaining what it needed to.


----------



## NotNic

Pinkie ladies with a lower BMI like you are encouraged to put more on earlier. I'm a bit cross for you that they told you were putting too much on. I think it sounds like you are making a steady weight gain and having seen your food diaries, I'm pretty convinced that the weight you have put on is down entirely to baby, baby's water and the essential fat layer your body needs to sustain itself. Now if you're putting 3-4lbs on a week then you might be worried, or you looked especially swollen or bloated, but that sound's healthy to me. Assuming you put on .5-1lbs a week you're looking at an end weight of c. 137 - 142 at 40 weeks which is roughly around 2 and a half stone, which is where you should be. Continue to eat a balanced diet and listen to your tummy not a silly doctor! :)


----------



## bishbop56

I've only put on 3lb and I'm 28 weeks. I was slightly overweight to begin with and lost a few lbs in the first trimester although I wasn't sick. I'm slightly worried because I should have put on more by now. My midwife doesn't weigh me and as my measurements are on target she isn't worried. Should I be? 

Sorry to interrupt your post I'm just worried. I do agree with the others though, I've read that some people put on about 60lbs an their doctors still ain't worried x


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

with my daughter I gained a total of 30lbs, I started out 117 but due to ms I lost 6lbs but then gained it back

this time around I started at 117 again and I will be 29weeks tomorrow and only gained 16lbs, but had no ms
I dont think they should tell you that you gained to much as long as your healthy and the baby is fine they shouldnt say anything we are hard on ourselfs as it is we dont need them telling us that:growlmad:


----------



## happynewmom1

I put on 24 lbs by 29 weeks. I don't know how much at this exact point but will find out Friday at my doctor appointment. My doctor doesn't have a problem with how much I've gained so far....5 lbs are what I lost and regained in the first trimester, but still, I'm thinking it isn't that bad! I think you look great anyway! :flower:


----------



## babygirlhall

Im nearly 36wks and last time i checked (about 1wk ago) i was about +20lbs x


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I think I gained like 30ish pounds by that point? Maybe a little more than that. I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow and I've gained 40.


----------



## Chris77

I'm at 31 weeks and gained exactly 20 pounds.


----------



## klsltsp

I am 30 wks tomorrrow, and I've gained 43 lbs!! urg.. My doc has no problem about it, I told him I was discouraged because i've been eating well and such... I was at a very good BMI when I got pregnant. I gained 90 lbs with my last pregnancy. I told my doc that my goal this time was to stay under 60 lbs, he said that was a good goal and totally healthy. So I have 9 weeks left (scheduled c-section at 39 weeks) so I'm going to try really hard to eat really well for the next 9 weeks and hope to only put on 15 lbs!!!

I'm totally okay with putting on the weight, but it has been hard, I started this pregnancy 120 lbs lighter than when I had my son... so 30 lbs lighter at the beginning of this pregnancy...

At least I know what works for me to get the weight off afterwards.... :) We want to get pregnant again fairly quickly and I don't want to carry over any weight if at all possible....


----------



## lovefitness84

I'm 32 weeks today and haven't weighed myself in a few days but last I checked I was up 35 lbs already!


----------



## Poppy186

I'm 29 weeks and was up 21lbs as of a week ago. I'm eating pretty healthy and mw seems ok with it so I'm happy.


----------



## Pinkie88

Thanks everyone! I'm certainly not going to go on a diet just to please my doctor. He told me to cut back on yogurt and breads! I don't even eat bad carbs. I eat whole grains and low fat yogurts! He asked if I drink a lot of fruit juice and I don't.. I have no idea why I'm gaining a lot, but I am so it is what it is. All anyone can do is eat healthy and exercise.


----------



## NotNic

I really am horrified by a doctor telling you that! IMO you probably could do with eating a few more carbs and protein!! This is totally why my health trust in the UK does not weigh you after your NT scan (which they need for calculations) unless you have GD or considered at risk of it. I was told by my mw that it is inaccurate in determining baby'd growth, weight can fluctuate because of retaining water and can cause unnecessary stress to the mother. Plus there is always the concern here that mothers would start to diet or control their food and start to risk their health by not getting the right nutrients. Do not cut out yogurt. You and your baby really need the calcium. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Noelle610

From your photo, it looks as if you were quite slim to begin with and would therefore need to put on some ample weight. I too am concerned with your doctors' criticism. 

That said, some healthcare professionals are just weird about weight. I had gained about 20 pounds by 30 weeks. My practice has multiple midwives and when you go in for your appointment you just see the person available. I would sometimes get this one midwife that would tell me I was putting on weight too quickly. When I would see the other midwives, they wouldn't even mention it - I'd ask and they say I was right in the healthy range. So as you can see, there are a wide variety of opinions on weight gain during pregnancy. 

For the woman who has only gained 3 pounds, I wouldn't worry either. If your BMI is a bit higher, you typically don't need to put on as much weight (not to say you shouldn't). Also, the main thing is how your baby is measuring. It's completely possible for you to lose weight and for the baby to gain, kind of evening everything out. 

I think we all need to be a little easier on oursevles. This is a vulnerable time.


----------



## MiniKiwi

sweetpeaxo said:


> I think I gained like 30ish pounds by that point? Maybe a little more than that. I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow and I've gained 40.

Same here and all of my midwives (I had three) have always told me not to worry and that I look great! I started out slightly underweight maybe and have put on a lot that isn't baby. You know what's best for you and your baby, don't listen to that stupid doctor..I might even tell them to shut it if I was you.

You look great and your gain is nowhere near excessive so chin up! :flower:


----------

